
Alberta government to support feasibility study for Edmonton-Calgary hyperloop - GnarlyWhale
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/transpod-alberta-hyperloop-mou-1.5697848
======
GnarlyWhale
Here is a related previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24137127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24137127)

------
GnarlyWhale
This would allow TransPod to develop the longest hyperloop test track in
Canada to my knowledge.

I'm surprised to see this level of interest by the Alberta government on tech
that is very much unproven.

